# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  GTK Compile Error

## bassplayer

با سلام
بسته های زیر رو به صورت کامل نصب کردم روی ویندوز :
Mingw
GTK runtime
GTK dev
GTKmm runtime
GTKmm dev
و در حال حاضر با gcc به صورت کامل کامپایل انجام میشه .
برای تنظیم GTK هم طبق این صفحه :
http://www.gtkmm.org/docs/gtkmm-2.4/...ml/apes02.html
عمل کردم . و همه چیز دست پیش رفت :
بدین معنا که با زدن این دستورات خروجی های ذکر شده اجرا میشن  :
*pkg-config --version
**pkg-config --modversion --cflags --libs         gtkmm-2.4*
اما برای کامپایل یک برنامه که از GTK استفاده میکنه که طبق همون صفحه گفته از همچین دستوری استفاده کنید :
*g++ `pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4`         my_programs.cc -o my_program `pkg-config --libs         gtkmm-2.4`*
به هیچ وجه این چیزا رو قبول نمیکنه و میگه چنین فایلی یا پوشه ای وجود نداره .

برای مثال طبق این صفحه :
http://www.gtkmm.org/docs/gtkmm-2.4/...html#id2541379
چنین کدهایی :
#include <gtkmm.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    Gtk::Main kit(argc, argv);

    Gtk::Window window;

    Gtk::Main::run(window);

    return 0;
}

رو با دستور زیر اجرا کردم :
g++ simple.cc -o simple `pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags --libs`و خروجی زیر رو داد :

g++: `pkg-config: No such file or directory
g++: gtkmm-2.4: No such file or directory
cc1plus.exe: error: unrecognized command line option "-fcflags"
cc1plus.exe: error: unrecognized command line option "-flibs`"

در ضمن فایلهایی که من دانلود کردم :
http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sou...11-win32-1.exe
http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/source...11-win32-1.exe
http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...nt-2.2.4-3.exe
http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/so...nt-2.2.4-3.exe
http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/binar...e-2.10.8-1.exe
http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/mingw/MinGW-3.2.0-rc-3.exe

----------


## tux-world

فکر نکنم به اون صورت کسی رو پیدا کنین که روی عمو بیلی GTK کار کرده باشه یا بکنه 
به نظر من ارزشش و هم نداره

----------


## bassplayer

خوب منم قصد ادامه این کار رو ندارم . من بیشتر برای بررسی و تست این کارهارو میکنم .
این یه نمونه اون هست .
مثلا برنامه بعدیم مربوط به python میشه و pygtk .
تا اینجا راحترین و ساده ترین کتابخانه ایجاد رابط کاربری جدا از سیستم عامل wxWidgets بوده .

----------


## hamid206

سلام دوستان من کمتر اینجا سر می زنم سرم با این gtk# گرمه خیلی چیز توپی هست ولی در مورد سوال شما من از gtk+ تو ویندوز تحت vc استفاده کردم که روش نصب gtk تو ویندوز رو هم قبلا تو پست های پیشین گفتم یه نگاه کن خوب جواب داده
...

----------

